# "Dump Bios" ?



## floppy (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey!

Probably a newb question, but what is the "Dumb Bios"-button in the miscellaneous-settings menu for?
(I'm using ATITool 0.0.22)

Thanks 4 help


----------



## zealot`grr (Nov 28, 2004)

"dump bios" saves your cards bios on for example your hard drive  it's always nice to have a backup, just in case you're going to flash (mod) your card...


----------



## floppy (Nov 28, 2004)

k, danke


----------



## zealot`grr (Nov 28, 2004)

no problem / kein problem


----------

